# The Deffiniton of a Patriot



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

im not even a USA citizen

yet i see a sickness

what is a Patriot ?

what defines the USA ?

is it bearing arms ? or is it religiouse tollerance, freedom of expression, freedom of the press ? or more ?

what do you think ?


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> im not even a USA citizen
> 
> yet i see a sickness
> 
> ...


First where are you? Where is your country of citizenship? What do you consider a patriot?


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

What sickness do you see?
I think the Bill of Rights and our Constitution that allows for the people to contribute and the government to change according to circumstances is what defines us.


----------



## bullwinkle (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> im not even a USA citizen
> 
> yet i see a sickness
> 
> ...


Hauke, Patriot is a missile, and Jeep, and names of a few businesses cashing in on 911.  For a truer definition, back off and look at things like...GHWB eating his words about taxes when it was better for his country than for him.  George Romney saying he was 'brainwashed' about VietNam.  It cost both of them the Presidency.  And look for patriotism in small acts, like volunteering for the community.  Look away from the chest-pounders and song-singers and flag-wavers trying to impress you.  Timothy McVeigh thought of himself as a patriot.  Patriotism, like Christianity and many other movements, is in the small things that enhance brotherhood.  This in no way circumvents defense, personal or national.  That will also always be a necessity.  But beware scapegoating.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> im not even a USA citizen
> 
> yet i see a sickness
> 
> ...



Have you ever even tried apple pie? Get to a Marie Callender's and get yourself a deepdish made for Thanksgiving apple pie. 

We are a people that eats, that's it.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> hauke said:
> 
> 
> > im not even a USA citizen
> ...


Cynic.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > hauke said:
> ...



Haven't had pie with cynic on it, what is that like brown sugar?


----------



## The Great Goose (Aug 19, 2016)

A patriot is someone who wants the world to live in America and wants the Koch brothers to be more successful.


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 19, 2016)

A citizen who works to make his country the best it can be.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


More bitter.  You'd miss us if we weren't here.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I don't know who 'us' is/are and I don't know who you are. 

But don't let that stand in your way.


----------



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

a patriot is someone who cares about his country


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> a patriot is someone who cares about his country


 Just caring doesn't hack it.  You need to get involved and work towards making it a better place than you found it in.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


America/Americans.  I don't know who you are, either, so don't know if you're an American, but if you are, I just think you're taking a lot for granted.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



I think you are having a conversation with a meme in your head.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Don't give me any of your wiseass mouth, Newton.  "We are a people that eats.  That's it"  Apple pie eaters.  Huh.  You trying to pretend that wasn't a pretty cynical thing to say about Americans?  Cuz it was.


----------



## hauke (Aug 19, 2016)

Just caring doesn't hack it.  You need to get involved and work towards making it a better place than you found it in.[/QUOTE]
acctually i think caring means more then just watching caring means action


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

OldLady said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



Do you not recognize humor? The first rule of humor is there has to be a thread of truth to it. Does that mean what I said is literally true? Who would ever think that. 

Relax, who doesn't like apple pie? And what's more American than that.


----------



## OldLady (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


ok


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2016)

hauke said:


> im not even a USA citizen
> 
> yet i see a sickness
> 
> ...


Wrong section to post this....


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 19, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Hot dogs made from chicken lips and assholes...


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 19, 2016)

A patriot is someone that knows the Preamble, The Constitution and the' Bill of Rights and takes the process of elections seriously.  A patriot speaks one's mind regardless of who or how many would silence him.  That is all the Founders wanted.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 19, 2016)

A Patriot is someone that deflates footballs. DOH! 



 “In every age it has been the tyrant, the oppressor and the exploiter who has wrapped himself in the cloak of patriotism, or religion, or both to deceive and overawe the People." - Eugene Debs -


----------



## regent (Aug 22, 2016)

A patriot is anyone that thinks, believes and acts as I do.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Aug 22, 2016)

*“Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all others because you were born in it.”*  - George Bernard Shaw -


----------



## Al Azar (Aug 22, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> *“Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all others because you were born in it.”*  - George Bernard Shaw -


Cute, George, but wrong.  What you describe is nationalism.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 22, 2016)

IsaacNewton said:


> *“Patriotism is your conviction that this country is superior to all others because you were born in it.”*  - George Bernard Shaw -



America is in some ways but it is only because of our investments and respect for education.


----------

